# Hobbytown Indy Parking Lot Racing 2012



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Some of you know that we've been talking about ressurecting asphalt racing for this summer. Last years turnouts were unremarkable. I won't deny, it was a very hot summer starting in May.
But with the unfortunate demise of the other track, many have shown interest to run a large asphalt track and not have to drive long distances to get there.
We have had great turnouts in the past, and there are new participants, those that did not race a year ago that want to give the great outdoors a try.
Fox 59 Jim (Weather Man) tells me that next Sunday, we may have temperatures in the 70's!

Classes would be what we race:
Stock Slash
Mini Cooper
TT-01/Sportsman
USGT/ Solaris or HPI X Pattern 
Expert Sedan TC
Open Mod TC

$10 1st entry, $5 for 2nd.

Track ready @ 10:15 for practice. Racing @ 1:00PM. 2 heats and the Mains.

So please chime in if you want to make it.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

When you say any tire for usgt does that include foam?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

C'mon man!


----------



## Domenic Reese (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill b there.:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Dom. That you are there will bring more. They want the competition.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Cookin' some wings on he grill. 

Go Hinch!!!! 175 to go.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

We will be out of town next weeknd. Looking forward to seeing u guys soon.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Well, there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest for this Sunday. I suppose 1 week advance notice is not enough time for people.

So, we'll go ahead and plan to race the following Sunday and not this Sunday.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Well, there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest for this Sunday. I suppose 1 week advance notice is not enough time for people.
> 
> So, we'll go ahead and plan to race the following Sunday and not this Sunday.


 I was looking forward to my first outdoor race ... oh well, I'll be ready a week from Sunday !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

I think Cody and I will prob. be in Chitown next weekend for the asphalt attack.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

What is the 1st tenative date that HTown North might be looking to race in the parking lot?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I hear a bunch of our racers are headed north on Father's Day.

So we'll say the 1st race will be the Sunday after Father's Day, June 17th.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I think the 17th is Father's Day Bob. You mean June 24th?


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

its this weekend that we are all headed north, so we all should be ready for some hometown asphalt races on the 17th


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Ah! Now I understand. Thanks.

He means, "So we'll say the 1st race will be the Sunday after... _which is _Father's Day, June 17th."

(Could read that either way.)

Thanks Michael


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Father's Day*

Yeah, that's what I meant.

What he said. 

The 17th.

Sounds good. Lookin' foward to it. Yall come now, hear?


----------



## E Vasutin (Jan 27, 2012)

Bummer, I thought we were on for this weekend. I wish I had checked this a little earlier. Is there any other road racing this weekend of of the 9th-10th in Indy?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday After*

We'll race the the Sunday after Father's Day. That should be 6/24/12.

Too many plans with Fathers on the 17th.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Happy fathers day to all the pops. ÷<


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Is your lot smooth enough for 1/12?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Racing on the asphalt tomorrow!

Bring 'em.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

:wave:Want to be there but won't try to next time. CAPT'NJACK:wave:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Bat!*

I want to thank everyone that came out today. Sure was fun on the Big Asphalt Track.
Smell the rubber!


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

Good racing! Great track!! Thanks Bob!


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

What was the car count? Did steve martin whoop sum ass.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I just saw Bob at the shop. He said it was a really good day for everyone. Good turnout too he said.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here are the main results from Sunday 6/24/2012 Hobbytown Parking lot racing

*Short Course Trucks *(8 minute race)

1st..23 laps.....Chris Mahalek
2nd..23 laps.....Ian Wolfgang
3rd..22 laps.....Rob Johnson
4th..20 laps.....Wes Brash
5th..20 laps...Brian Smith


*USGT* (7 minute race)

1st..32 laps.....Steve Martin
2nd..32 laps.....Bob Cordell
3rd..31 laps.....Brian Smith
4th..20 laps.....David Franklin


*EXPERT SEDAN *(6 minute race)

1st..29 laps.....Steve Martin
2nd..28 laps.....Greg Hallenbeck
3rd..24 laps.....Will Nichols
4th..22 laps.....Dave Franklin

--------------

Here is a brief list of rules for the classes that ran.

*Short Course* - Not sure of the exact rules, but a box stock setup is capable of finishing up front on the parking lot. There are usually a few obstacles added for the trucks (small jumps, plow discs)

*USGT - *21.5 motors with "blinky" speed controls and sport car bodies. I believe any 26mm rubber tire is allowed for the parking lot, but the best tire on Sunday was the HPI X-Patterns (pro non-belted). HPI Vintage tires also worked fairly well.

*Expert - *17.5 motors with "blinky" speed controls and any TC body. I also believe any 26mm rubber tire is allowed. Not sure was Steve Martin was using, but his car seemed to have to most grip.

*General Rules:* The parking lot racing is meant to be fun. We will help all racers adjust their cars to meet the rules of each specific class. If you don't have the right body or motor for a specific class, many racers will let people borrow what they need for the afternoon. Don't be afraid to ask for help, we want all new racers to enjoy their day racing on the parking.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

PDK RACING said:


> What was the car count? Did steve martin whoop sum ass.


:thumbsup:


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

*Subscribing to this thread*

Bob,

Next race you have when I'm in town, I'll be there with a couple cars/trucks.

Crispy


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Today would be a good day to put some cars on the pavement!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Glad we weren't schedule to race this weekend.

I updated the results and added a brief section about rules of the classes that ran on Sunday. (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4211897&postcount=27)

Pretty much any car will work well in the parking as long as you setup the car with a little extra ride height.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Glad we weren't schedule to race this weekend.
> 
> I updated the results and added a brief section about rules of the classes that ran on Sunday. (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4211897&postcount=27)
> 
> Pretty much any car will work well in the parking as long as you setup the car with a little extra ride height.


Box Stock Short Course Truck can mean so much though...

Some "box stock" trucks are equal to my Open 2WD SCT and others are equal to a 2WD Brushed Slash...


----------



## i.wolfgang (May 22, 2011)

The sct group was a little of everything last time, slash 4wd brushless, slash 2wd brushless, brushed blitz and I beleive Wes had a sc10 brushless. The truck class should just be as long as you have a short course truck you can race it. (only exception might be the HPI Baja 5SC). Its all in fun anyway!!!


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

When is the next race on the BIG TRACK Robert?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Gonna have to wait 'til we're out of the 90's and 100's.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Check out the videos.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Can we put the generator A LOT further away and string more extension cords...?



I'm ready. Let's rock, Rockin' Bob.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

U running sunday. May ride up and watch hang out with steve and the G man.


----------



## Brash R/C (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a good time racing in the parking lot at Hobby Town. Count me in for the next race. I'll have my SC10 ready.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

We will bring back asphalt racing to Hobbytown Indy on August 26th.
2 heats and the Mains.
Racing starts at 12:30 pm.
Hope to see you there.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll bring two kids with their stock Slashes and me with an Pro 2WD SCT.

Do you have any idea what classes you'll be running? Reason I ask is if you split up the stock Slash from the unlimited trucks, I'll have to get another Slash for me to run.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

August 26th is on the calendar!

Crispy I think its normally Short Course trucks, USGT and Minis, but Bob will chime in I'm sure. 

As you might imagine, the pavement does tear up your bodies worse than dirt or carpet. But, that's more for guys like me that spend a lot of time upside down.  So, bring an old body.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> August 26th is on the calendar!
> 
> Crispy I think its normally Short Course trucks, USGT and Minis, but Bob will chime in I'm sure.
> 
> As you might imagine, the pavement does tear up your bodies worse than dirt or carpet. But, that's more for guys like me that spend a lot of time upside down.  So, bring an old body.


I've already explained to both that they have to run their old crappy bodies, but we have tons!

What exactly is USGT? Can I run my TT-01 with my old crappy Viper body?  Is there enough ground clearance?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

crispy said:


> What exactly is USGT?


Here's the "official" rules off the USVTA site (scroll down): http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

Bob would have final say of course.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I just call it "Short Course". Certainly, I would prefer to have a Stock Slash and an open SC class, but I don't get enough of them to separate.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

rockin_bob13 said:


> ... but I don't get enough of them to separate.


Do they understand that it is a rockin' good time?

I'll talk to the oval guys tomorrow and see what we can do.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn, I am gonna miss this one too. Will be up at Joliet representing the Indy group at the ROAR asphalt nationals.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bob, 

Check your PMs.

Gary


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bob,

I've got four trucks ready. Problem is, if we run them all together, I've only got three radio transmitters. Know anyone that can loan me a Spektrum radio?

If you split them into classes, I won't need it. I'll just let the boys and the guest driver run in Stock Slash and I can run mine in the open class.

Plus I'll bring a fifth car to run in your touring car class. 

How much is this going to cost me?

Crispy


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

do you need a radio for a DSM or a DSM2 receiver?


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

jonesy112 said:


> do you need a radio for a DSM or a DSM2 receiver?


Both trucks have a Spektrum DSM, either a SR200 or SR300, in them. But I only have the one DX3C Radio. Normally, they'd never get run at the same time.

Just trying to up the car count for Bob's big to-do!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

crispy said:


> Both trucks have a Spektrum DSM, either a SR200 or SR300, in them. But I only have the one DX3C Radio. Normally, they'd never get run at the same time.
> 
> Just trying to up the car count for Bob's big to-do!


I have a dx2 radio that you are more than welcome to use if you cant find anything else. I will only be in town Wed afternoon/evening to meet up with you, but its yours to use if you want it.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*X Pattern*

I just got X Pattern Pro compounds on hand if anybody needs some.


----------



## Domenic Reese (Jul 15, 2006)

What time does the track open Bob?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Track opens for practice @ 10:30am.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for putting that on Bob. Really enjoyed wheeling the Slash like it is a road car. 

Getting more time with the TT01 is always good too.

I think Drew getting a ton of track time without jumps really was good for him.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

It was a beautuful day to run an onroad track. 48'x96'. I really liked the spiral and the carousel parts. 

Thanks to all that raced and that helped with the track build and unbuild.

Short Course:
1/Jon Landers (driving the Hobbytown Special Blitz)
2/Gary Crispin
3/Greg Estes
4/Peyton Estes
5/Drew Crispin

USGT
1/Bob Cordell
2/John Steger
3/Jon Landers
4/Steve Martin
5/Gary Crispin
6/Bruce Olson


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

After thinking about the track layout late into the evening, and yes I did that..., I liked the high speed right/left corner complex closest to you coming from the driver's stand right. 

The sweeper in the far back left was tough just because it was so far away and it was full throttle through there.

All in all, a good mix of everything with that track layout.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like I missed a great day of fun and racing... I'll be at the next one for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

September 30th is the bye week for the Colts. And no Scouting events on my calendar!

Hint hint.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Come on everyone, let's let Bob know you'll be here for the next event!

I know Bob would like more than 10-12 entries, so Scott, David, et al, let him know you'll run if he has the race on the 30th.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Sept 30th works for me :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

September 30th is possible for me too. Sometimes the kids have activities that they don't put on the family calendar that I find out about at the last minute (which is why I was in Lafayette Saturday night until late!) but its open at this point.

:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

After watching the U.S. Nationals yesterday, my daughter thought that we should do an R/C "Drag Race" sometime... She thought it would be funny for all the guys to dress up like _women_ on the driver's stand!

Get it, "_drag_ race..." 

(Wonder where she gets her sense of humor from.)


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> After watching the U.S. Nationals yesterday, my daughter thought that we should do an R/C "Drag Race" sometime... She thought it would be funny for all the guys to dress up like _women_ on the driver's stand!
> 
> Get it, "_drag_ race..."
> 
> (Wonder where she gets her sense of humor from.)


Please for the love of god and country DO NOT DRESS IN DRAG. That would be the ugliest group of chicks with d#$%s.


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

On point 1/12 up for sale. Pm me


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

PDK RACING said:


> Please for the love of god and country DO NOT DRESS IN DRAG. That would be the ugliest group of chicks with d#$%s.


LOL! 

http://www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/small/0904/contumacious-contumacious-ugly-drag-crossdresser-****-***-ga-demotivational-poster-1239307288.jpg


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bob,

Is the race going to happen?

I'm working on bring more drivers.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Last race is on for Sunday, Sept. 30. Come get some.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Come on people, get the word out, I don't want to be racing myself!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I put on the Indiana RC Racing page on facebook. So, you will get some new people following the link back to this thread. You should probably list the time/classes, etc. They didn't make the page a "public" page, so if you don't have a facebook account, I don't think you can see it. If you do, you can "like" it and get updates. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/318194191597049/353294574753677/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Classes would be what we race:
Stock Slash
Mini Cooper
TT-01/Sportsman
USGT/ Solaris or HPI X Pattern
Expert Sedan TC


$10 1st entry, $5 for 2nd.

Track ready @ 10:30 for practice. Racing @ 12:30PM. 3 heats and the Mains.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Count me in: USGT and TT01 :thumbsup::thumbsup:
David


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

FrankNitti said:


> Count me in: USGT and TT01 :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> David


And SLASH!


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

crispy said:


> And SLASH!


Two much work running 3 classes, it's tough to race and marshall, not enough time between races to get cars ready, I'll bring my Slash and if there's enough I'll just run TT01 and Slash, depends on how many entries we have in each class. :dude:


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

FrankNitti said:


> Two much work running 3 classes, it's tough to race and marshall, not enough time between races to get cars ready, I'll bring my Slash and if there's enough I'll just run TT01 and Slash, depends on how many entries we have in each class. :dude:


Last time there were mostly USGT and Slash. I ran my TT01 in the USGT race. So technically I won my class!

Bring the Slash, lots of fun running them on the road course sliding that rear end around the corners while hard on the gas.


----------



## HPITim846 (Feb 18, 2011)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I put on the Indiana RC Racing page on facebook. So, you will get some new people following the link back to this thread. You should probably list the time/classes, etc. They didn't make the page a "public" page, so if you don't have a facebook account, I don't think you can see it. If you do, you can "like" it and get updates.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/318194191597049/353294574753677/?notif_t=group_activity


The group is a open group actually...... I'll make another post about the race. Also shared the next race on a few of the other RC pages as well.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

HPITim846 said:


> The group is a open group actually...... I'll make another post about the race. Also shared the next race on a few of the other RC pages as well.


Maybe its my computer? Or I have a bad link? When I hit it, it takes me directly to the log in screen on my computer. 

If my link is wrong, please put the right one in a post here.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

I go straight to a Facebook login page. I don't have a Facebook account. So it will remain forever hidden from this stubborn old man...

I DON'T FACE!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sunday*

Weather looks good for Sunday. 3heats and the Mains.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Weather looks good for Sunday. 3heats and the Mains.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

I've got two Slashes and a TT01 ready. Franklin is bringing a TT01. Maybe Scott will run his and we can have a class unto ourselves?

I've even got two more Slashes that I'm bringing that are 100% ready to race but without a driver... Maybe I'll rent them out as "Arrive and drives"...?

Unfortunately, I won't be there early early. Wife volunteered me and Crispy Jr. to sell popcorn at the church from 9-10...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I've got it planned this weekend. So, hopefully nothing will keep me from coming. I will enter Slash and TT01 or Sportsman is my plan. 

Scott


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

1 USGT ... I'll be there early to help set up ...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks like great weather for Sunday. We're gettin' it ready.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Crispy is bringing the grill and cooking up some burgers. 

Make a nominal donation to Crispy Jr's Cub Scout Pack or buy popcorn (which he'll be bringing) and one is yours!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Loading up at this end! Now, I've just got to get a 14 year old out of bed who got home at midnight. Wish me luck!

I put this on the "Indiana Racing" page on Facebook this morning...


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Had a great time today, thanks to Rocking Bob for putting on a great race and all the racers that made it out. And thanks to Gary (Crispy) for the burgers. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Great day for parking lot racing. Thanks to Scott Black for letting me borrow a slash for the afternoon - had a lot of fun running it.

Also had a lot of fun running my VTA car against David Franklin sportman/TT01? car this afternoon. The cars were identical in speed down the straight. I had a bit better cornering - but that was mainly due to liberal use of brakes.

Thanks Hobbytown for hosting parking lot racing!!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

It was a most beautiful day for outdoor asphalt racing. Temps on the track were @ 78o and a clear, blue sky.
Short Course Truck was the biggest class of the day! The crowd sure enjoyed 'em. Me too.
After I get a nap, I'll post the results.
Always, congrats to the winners, and so much thanks to everyone that raced, helped, laughed, and had big fun on the big track.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I sure had a nice day too. I didn't drive great, but I didn't drive terrible either. Once I switched my TC car to VTA type tires and the 66 Mustang body, it was locked and grabbed a lot better on the pavement. The Novak Atom ESC I used had no brakes, that took some getting used to, but it was great to drive such a long straightaway, I just had to remember to let off early!

Here's the best photos I took today. You can right click 'em with your mouse to save them if you want. My favorite pictures are of the AWESOME red Corvette (1967?) that showed up to watch. The third photo is of the Cretins and Scallywags on the drivers stand for the USGT race.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

A few more from the day. The weather was just perfect. Couldn't have asked for nicer. Some spectators, we are told, got so pumped watching us race that Hobbytown sold at least 3 Slash trucks that day! Seeds planted. Sweet.

These photos include ones of Brian running the starship helm for Captain Cordell and First Officer Mr. Martin. The final photo shows them back at the helm keeping the Klingons away and the action intense on the track!


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

There was quite a crowd wasn't there?

Drew said he "entertained them" by crashing a LOT in the B main...

I did enough of that myself what with setting up the rear too stiff. 

Thanks to all who supported my son's Cub Scout pack. 

Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## CellarDweller12 (Oct 2, 2012)

The racing yesterday was a blast! What a great way for a noob like me to get some track time. I'm already looking forward to next year. 

~Greg~


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Robo Sumo*

Here is the robotics competition my son was in. It submarined the competition and lost with too much speed/power and no fence in the front. 
Plans are in the works to remedy the situation.
Enjoy.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152313700935584


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

The robotics stuff is really interesting. Does Futaba and HiTec still make their robots? Saw them at Toledo one year. They were cool.


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

Cool Thank you Bob ...


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

That is cool. Hopefully, you'll get your VTA motor back soon though!

Oh BTW, I finally saw it "Bobo and Crispy"...


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

*Dvi*

Bob,

You never sent a reminder!

Luckily it came to me.

I have one for you Friday. Or sooner if I come by.


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

*It's time!*

To start planning the first race of the season...

April or May?


----------

